# FlowZone Wand to DFW Wand



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

For those looking to use a DFW Wand on a FZ sprayer....
(Note that I've only owned the current 2.5 Cyclone sprayer, but I assume that the hose is similar to other FZ models.)

You don't have to cut the awesome hose on the sprayer. Unscrew the fitting on the bottom of the spray gun handle. You'll use that piece to screw the DFW Wand onto the existing hose.


The hose thread side of that fitting you removed is 11/16", but the opposite side is 1/4" threaded female. The handle on the DFW Wand is 1/4". I threw on quick connects to be able to remove the wand.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks JayGo! Great idea, as I have wanted to convert my Flowzone to a traditional spray wand. I have a Chapin boom on mine and I just don't like the ergonomics of the pressure washer style grip or the slop in my quick connect where my boom connects to the end of the Flowzone wand.

I would have never thought to disassemble that fitting from the bottom of the pistol grip. I might add though, that the 11/16" fitting does not quite fit any of the 11/16's stuff that I have. I think that it may actually be M18.? Either way, it does not matter since that end is just going to thread into the existing hose. The other end fits the 1/4" stuff properly, so that is what is most important. Thanks again for a good work around that does not involve replacing the hose, etc, etc!


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Monocot Master, you're welcome. I would've been okay with the FZ wand if it had a 24" extension. The 18" extension on it makes me have to turn wrist up to get the right spray angle.

Also, the FZ site lists their spray wand as having an 11/16 hose connection. Still, regardless of what the size is, you should be able to remove that fitting and use it with a custom wand.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I have been planning the parts I will use for my spray wand. Is the DFW wand very heavy with all those metal parts? I have some concerns about weight, but do not want anything floppy either. I was looking at the Triggerjet handle paired with a brass wand. I spoke with a Teejet tech and he said it will work fine but did not recommend it because of the metal wand being paired to the plastic handle. Probably is considered a weak connection. I may scrap that plan and just build the DFW. You, or any of the many DFW wand users let me know about the weight if you don't mind. BTW, I will be using a two nozzle boom on the business end. I currently have the Chapin one, but I think I will "upgrade" to the Jacto one.


----------



## BU Bear (May 15, 2020)

Alternatively, I just assembled the DFW wand with the swivel barb, chopped off the PW gun, and shoved the barb into the hose then clamped it with a hose clamp. If you do it this way you may need to borrow the wife's hairdryer to heat the tube to get the barb in there.

I do like your method better though, as you can retain the use of the pressure washer wand for things like treatments around the foundation.


----------



## BU Bear (May 15, 2020)

Monocot Master said:


> I have been planning the parts I will use for my spray wand. Is the DFW wand very heavy with all those metal parts? I have some concerns about weight, but do not want anything floppy either. I was looking at the Triggerjet handle paired with a brass wand. I spoke with a Teejet tech and he said it will work fine but did not recommend it for durability reasons. I may scrap that plan and just build the DFW. You, or any of the many DFW wand users let me know about the weight if you don't mind. BTW, I will be using a two nozzle boom on the business end. I currently have the Chapin one, but I think I will "upgrade" to the Jacto one.


Not heavy at all, you won't regret it!


----------



## NWS (May 26, 2021)

I did the same based on your pictures. It works well. I might put a quick connect later if I find a need to swap it frequently. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=407374#p407374


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

All my parts are on the way. I just stuck with the program and going all brass like the rest of the DFW wands out there.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Monocot Master, the DFW Wand's weight is evenly distributed. I actually hadn't even thought of the weight when I built mine, and I certainly didn't even notice a difference when I started to use it.
I think the weight is a non-issue. You're gonna love it.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks, I got most of my parts today. Like you say, the weight is not going to be an issue, I do not have my quick couplers yet, because I ordered them on eBay. Did not know I could get them locally. Oh well. I need another fitting or a work around to attach my Jacto boom anyway. Which seems nice by the way, but I do not have a fitting to connect it to the wand. If I had researched a little more, I would have seen that in the Jacto boom posts. Hoping to make something work without another order. I have a pretty good selection of spraying odds and ends now, so may be able to cobble something together.


----------



## SteelCuts (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey all! My name is Cedric and this is my first post! Thanks to everyone for the posts that helped me put a DFW wand on my Cyclone 2.5.

Unfortunately I didn't get the same result as the OP because instead of my FZ wand separating at the end of the gun handle, it separated further up the handle and refuses to unscrew from the connection, so I'm currently, at least temporarily, using my wand without the rubber handle.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

There is an adhesive of some sort on those threads. It seemed pretty hard like an epoxy or the like. Mine came apart, but I had it in the vise. I think heating the fitting with a propane torch should make it easier to disassemble if you have trouble breaking it lose.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Vise and some elbow grease was how mine came off. One good yank is what it took.


----------



## sandstorm (May 14, 2021)

anyone know where to buy the red circled part? Instead of completely mangling the existing FW wand to get this part off, I'd rather just buy it since I am going to buy all of the other parts as well. I do not have a mounted vise(or anything that can easily grab on to a smooth metal rod) nor a torch to break the thread locker between the connection.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@sandstorm, after searching and searching for a long while with no luck, I eventually found a place that supplies parts for professional pressure washer companies. Try that out.

The more common pieces like the quick connects, I'd already found at the usual places like Northern, but pressure washer parts supplier will have everything.


----------



## sandstorm (May 14, 2021)

JayGo said:


> @sandstorm, after searching and searching for a long while with no luck, I eventually found a place that supplies parts for professional pressure washer companies. Try that out.
> 
> The more common pieces like the quick connects, I'd already found at the usual places like Northern, but pressure washer parts supplier will have everything.


Would love if you left a link......googling 10+ variations of a term and going through all the results to come up with nothing is.....one of the reasons searching generic term(s) on google is mind-numbing.

Is the correct adapter 11/16" male x 1/4" female NPT ?


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I literally Google something like pressure washer sales...pressure washer parts...etc...

Someone chimed in somewhere and said that it's not 11/16. FlowZone's website says it's 11/16, but I never actually tried to verify. When you find the nearest pressure washer parts supplier near you, just take your wand and hose with you. That way you can check the fittings there before you get home.


----------



## SteelCuts (Jul 1, 2021)

SteelCuts said:


> Hey all! My name is Cedric and this is my first post! Thanks to everyone for the posts that helped me put a DFW wand on my Cyclone 2.5.
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get the same result as the OP because instead of my FZ wand separating at the end of the gun handle, it separated further up the handle and refuses to unscrew from the connection, so I'm currently, at least temporarily, using my wand without the rubber handle.


For anyone that cares, I was able to break it lose. I placed the smooth tube in a pipe wrench, then used a regular heat gun from Harbor Freight on the thread lock. After that I was able to break it with a 3/4" wrench.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

sandstorm said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > @sandstorm, after searching and searching for a long while with no luck, I eventually found a place that supplies parts for professional pressure washer companies. Try that out.
> ...


I do not think that 11/16 stuff is really out there in the standard plumbing world. It's more of spraying specific thread style, and is a straight thread at that. It is commonly used in the TeeJet stuff and maybe some other spray equipment manufacturers. The closest thing TeeJet has that I have seen is an 11/16 adapter (4676 is part #) in brass, stainless or nylon. Problem is it 11/16 female. The other end is NPT female, so all good there.

So the short of it is, you really need to get those pieces separated and use what you have if at all possible.


----------



## sandstorm (May 14, 2021)

Monocot Master said:


> sandstorm said:
> 
> 
> > JayGo said:
> ...


I ended up getting it off after going and buying a torch at harbor freight. Thanks!


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Cool. FYI, If you are using the TeeJet brass handle like most of us, and are using a quick coupler as well like in JayGo's original post, that thread is a 1/4 straight thread. The quick coupler will be 1/4 NPT. But with several teflon tape wraps it will seal up fine for this use. I think I got one to two turns on mine, and no leaks.

Also, I have repurposed the original handle for short range pressure washer use. So I use it for car washing mostly, but I think it is going to come in handy for other pressure washer uses. You only need two fittings for that conversion. A 1/4 NPT F x 3/8 F brass adapter and a 3/8 pressure washer style quick connect, either male or female on the coupler end depending on your application. These parts are readily available at the big box stores, Got mine at Lowes. I did put a dab of epoxy on the threads just to keep things tight and in place.


----------



## sneutrino (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks for this very helpful thread. I had planned to repurpose the 1/4" FPT x 11/16"M TeeJet adapter from the flowzone wand as described, but lacking a torch, wasn't able to. In case it's of interest, I found the TeeJet CP1321 part online. I added this to my DFW wand without issue and managed to leave the flowzone wand/hose intact.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

Does anyone have a parts list for the FZ to DFW wand conversion, or would be kind enough to point me towards one? Thanks in advance!


----------

